# Need advice: Grooming problem. (sorry long)



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

I want to be fair, what would you do?

I am going to be a little vague at times just to keep this incident as anonymous as possible in fairness to the groomer and the establishment that they work. 

A new groomer (not a cheap/cute rate place) razor burned my dog. The cut was not a short blade or difficult cut. The dog has never had any problems at a groomer before. ( Yes, I tried someone new due to convenience.) 

I know nicks and cuts can happen to anyone, but my dog came back with razor burns and scrapes under her tail, in her ear, across her tummy, the inside of her legs even on her actual pee-pee. She also had three red lines across her tummy that were either burns or possibly scrapes like she was scratched by nails?

I did not see these when I first picked her up. The groom had taken longer than expected and I guess I was in too much of a hurry. ( My fault, I know...I just didn't expect this.) When I put her down she would not play, she just laid down and she just acted strange...sort of spacey.. She just wanted to lay and not be touched. I left her alone for a couple of hours thinking she was just tired and stressed. 

When she did not return to normal that is when I examined her and saw some of what had happened. I called the groomer to talk with him and also asked if she my have fallen from the table as she would try to stand but would drop immediately to the floor. After explaining the situation, the groomer assured me that the dog did not fall from the table, was not sedated and I had nothing to worry about except to treat the razor burns, to just give her three days and she should be fine by the start of the next week. He also said that this had never happened before and the blades on the razor had just been sharpened.

I spend another worried night watching the dog (and dressing her wounds). My normally outgoing, active dog who knew no fear and nothing ever bothered, now would not get up and walk more than two steps, would actually tremble when it came time for her to pee or poop and acted like she was terrified, even of me. You could tell that it was extremely  painful for her to do any type of elimination. Holding it till she cried, trembled and basically had no choice.

No way was I waiting any longer, first thing the next morning we were in the vets office. THey put her on oral antibiotics, pain/anesthetic spray for her wounds and oral pain medications.

Two weeks later and she is just now getting back to normal. 

What would you do? The dog was groomed on a Thursday and the groomer called me on Monday to check on the dog. I updated him ( very nicely) about the dogs current condition and vet trip. The response was "well if I can do anything let me know, but his has never happened before and I had just sharpened my scissors"...and he hung up. I never heard from him again.

What would you do?

Should I go and talk personally with the groomer? I feel that I want to talk with the groomer about it so hopefully we can find out WHY it happened so that it will not happen to another dog. Would it really do any good? In the back of my mind I am also terribly concerned that my dog was mistreated in other ways but I also realize that I will never really know and my not get an honest answer. Should I show him photos of the poor dog?

Could the recent sharpening of the shears been a contributing factor to this happening? 

I paid the groomer, even tipped the person. I understand that accidents happen, a single nip or cut or burn. ( hopefully never, but we are all human) but I feel like the financial burden should not be mine. Does this seem reasonable? Or should the cost be split? Or?

Finally to add to the dilemma, this "Place" is a place I want to return to for reasons other than grooming.( Can't explain more without identifying the place.) My husband is concerned that if I complain that this groomer may gain access to my dog and do it harm in retaliation. I do have a need to return to this place...sooo..

Knowing that I need to return to the establishment (not grooming area) 
Would you talk again to the groomer?
Or, would you alert the owner of the place where this happened?

Would you ask for a refund of the grooming? Tip? Medical expenses?

(Yes, I learned a valuable lesson and I am sick that this lesson had to come at such a cost to my dog!) 

PS- Her little pee-pee was completely shaved, no one had ever done that before, is that normal to do?

I would like opinions please, ( if you are a groomer of not) but especially if you are a groomer. What do you think is right/fair /advisable. Please keep in mind that I do want to return to the general establishment and although I never plan to let my dog out of my site..still..I want her to be safe and she WILL be in contact with possible friends of the groomer.


----------



## allan (Jan 23, 2009)

I am sorry for what has happened to your pet! First of all,I'll give you a little insite as to whom you are listening to .I am a Professional groomer that works from home,has never advertised,has gone to school to get certified,has over 300 regular clients and has never done what your current situation has described. You need to find a new Groomer,regardless of your"situation". There is no excuse for razor burn or any tools being"recently sharpened". Pet safety is primary in any responsible Grooming facility and a "perfect groom" is after the fact. We do what we can to make your pet look the way you wish but when they are distracted or have had a previous experience that doesn't allow us to do what we have to do,we deal with it and don't traumatize the pet or put it through a terrible ordeal. EVERY client leaves happy from my establishment and ALL clients are treated like my own!


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about your dog, that sounds painful for her. 

I cannot see how a newly sharpened blade can do that unless it was literally scrapped with pressure onto the skin. Or it could be that the blade was hot. They heat up very fast and need to be checked very often and switched or allowed to be cooled. I Know when I use my clipper the blade heats up withen minutes and gets HOT and there is no way of know it's hot unless it is touched on the inside of the wrist (like testing babies milk I guess) It could be that the person using the clipper was pushing too hard onto the skin. The groin, tummy and neck are very sensitive areas and a light touch is very important. (and yes those areas do get clippered close for sanitary reasons) It sounds like the groomer was rushing. They weren't checking the blade or the pressure on the skin, and also the dog would have told them if she was being clipper burned and it hurt. 

In my opinion I think you should talk to the groomer in person. Most likely he is a dog lover and doesn't want to hurt dogs and didn't know because he's new. 
Also I cannot see why a groomer would take out their retaliation on your dog and harm it next time because you complained about them causing a clipper burn. That's just sick. Even the worst customers in the world don't get "pay back" through their dog getting abused.

I really hope your dog gets better and you feel confident to get her groomed again


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

If you want to return to the particular establishment, ask for a different groomer; you do not have tospecify your reasons why, but if you have liked a particular groomer there, up to this point, personally, there is no reason you can't go back...just ask for that person by name. 

If you feel you need to talk to the groomer who groomed your dog this last time, again, perhaps going there, and sitting down with him, and the manager\owner, and asking if you could at the least get a portion of the groom back. I can not see why you shouldn't get that back, because this is the groomer's fault, not yours, and if he is going to remain professional, he needs to take responsibility for your pet, period. 

And Allan, I am a groomer of over 15 years, and though razor burn is 'inexcusible' it still does happen on occasion; pelted dogs, or dogs, and cats that are extremely sensitive, even, if a person is really careful with lubing the clipper, can on occasion get a bit of clipper burn. Now, extreme clipper burn, such as the OP is describing, where the dog was apparently not matted, nor was the owner made aware...NOW, that is what is inexcusable in my humble opinion. Nicks and scrapes are a completely different matter, although all are the groomer's responsibility, and no matter how slight, the owner needs to know about it, if the groomer knows about it.

No, the vulva, shouldn't be entirely shaved; this is a very sensitive part of her; it should be lightly shaved over, but not shaved clean...the clippers could easily catch her skin in this body part, as well, another reason why one wouldn't shave it bald! 

Another NO, to shears, or clipper blade sharpenings being a direct cause to what happened to your dog. The only reason why it could have had any reason to do with it, is if the groomer is just plain careless, or if the sharpener doesn't do quality work (which means the other groomers would be turning out some 'butchered dogs' too). I am guessing that the groomer is just working too quickly, and not being careful enough with his canine clients. Maybe he's young, and still learning; in which case, he needs another experienced groomer to keep a more careful eye on him. 

I do not think that asking this young man to take care of your dog's vet bill is unfair; as an experienced groomer, I am here to tell you, if I had done this to your dog I would have taken full responsibility and told you to take her to your vet, and send me the bill; I also would not have charged you for her groom. I would have felt horrible, and would have done all I could have to help you help her!


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

Me personally would not return there except to give the 'groomer' the vet bill ... no matter if you had to return for some other reason!!! I would also find out who to turn it into (manager or owner) so that it does not happen again to another poor pooch!!! How do we know if he sterilizes his razors after cutting another dog .... ? Also, your pooch may not want to go back to any groomers again!!! GOOD LUCK and sorry to hear about your pooch


----------



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you for the replies.

Also I forgot to mention that the pads of her feet, the parts that were normally light pink, were blood red and she had what looked like a razor nick out of one of them.

Why would the pads of her feet be that red, do you shave the bottoms of the feet?

I will never, never will go back to that facility for grooming. Way too much happened and it was basically blown off...and I still don't feel like I got the whole truth, but grooming is just one part of the dog facility.

If I go back, do I talk with the owner of the facility, or with the groomer? In one way I think it would be respectful to talk directly with the groomer only, but on the other hand I feel that I owe it to other dogs to let the owner know what this groomer did. ( and quite frankly I am really upset about what my dog went through...and mad at my self for letting this happen.)


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

I would talk to the groomer and the owner!!!


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, shaving the pads out is part of the groom, as it helps keep the dog neat and tidy, and your home cleaner . But no, she should not have been red, and nicked up...again, carelessness, or hurriedness. 

What I would do is if you got decent photos of the dog's injuries when they were fresh, take them to the facility, along with the vet bill, and explain to the owner\manager that you would like the bill paid in full. Have the veterinarian speak to the owner as well, if necessary, explaining what the found, and how they treated it.


----------



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

I did take photos, on about the third day I think, but unfortunately they did not turn out too well. My auto focus camera does what it wants, especially when inside taking a close up photo of a white dog belly. Also the areas that got hurt the worse, under her tail ( her whole anal area.) I did not even attempt to get a photo of. The only one that turned out any good was the one that showed a long scratch, but even that one looks a lot less red in the photo than it did at home. 

By the way the guy was young, but he said he groomed dogs for show. 

Also he met me outside in the the loby of the main building asking for my business and took me in right away, so I doubt that he was real busy ( or busy at all). 

Thanks again for the advise, and also for letting me vent/talk to someone about this!!!


----------



## rosborn (Mar 13, 2009)

sounds like maybe he was new to the whole grooming thing and probly works on commision (sp?) .... and, sounds like he used your dog as a practice pooch!!! I would seriously do something about it!!!
He should not be allowed to butcher anyone else's dog!!!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Ok, yall, I can see the cause for the upset, but I think we need to look up the word "butcher" in the dictionary.

If I were you I would talk to the owner of the establishment. I think the owner most likely will pay all of your vet bill, WITH a statement from your vet.

I would not worry about any revenge on your dog. If there are dog people all around this facility, there is no way anyone could get away with that, and like someone said above, groomers very rarely get angry at the actual dog, it is the owner we get pissed about.

Hope the pup is feeling better now!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry your poor little dog suffered. While razor burn can happen, the number and degree are absolutely over the top, and this groomer needs to be held accountable. Definitely go to the owner. That groomer injured your dog to the extent that vet care was required, therefore, should pay for the vet care.

I groom my Poodles, but am no professional, and never have I done such damage, even while I was learning! Pure carelessness. 



> By the way the guy was young, but he said he groomed dogs for show.


NOT likely!


----------



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank you to everyone who has replied with advice. I contacted the groomer directly today. I explained to him that my dog seems to be fine now and that I don't think he meant to hurt her, but that I still ended up with a vet bill that I do not think that I should have to pay. He said that I need to take that up with the owner and I replied that that I would be glad to do that, I just wanted to contact him directly first as a courtesy to him, rather than just calling his manager or the owner. He indicated that the owner was a friend and it was no problem. He confirmed my phone number and said that he would have her call. I did not hear from anyone today, but I will keep you posted.


----------



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

Never received a return phone call from the owner. Left another message today.


----------



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, guess what, still no return phone call. I left another message letting the person know that I am really ticked off at not receiving even the courtesy of a return phone call.


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

Maybe they didn't call back because they think you'll just forget about it with time. Why don't you just go in there in person and talk to them? If they're not there ask when they work and go in on that day.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have not commented on this situation, as I am a groomer, and know that sometimes accidents happen, and I also know that sometimes they happen because of negligence on the groomers part, and sometimes scrapes and irritation are unavoidable. However, the OP should have had her phone call returned PROMPTLY, and there is no excuse for the manager not returning her call. I would not take my dog back there just because of that. It is very unprofessional, and shows that they do not have the management skills to return a call from an upset owner, what are the chances they are going to take other precautions to ensure that things like this don't happen again? I sort of agree with the above post to just go in person and talk to them..but I think its going to be a moot point. The OP has called and left numerous messages, and there is no excuse to not have returned her calls. A shame because it gives pet owners a bad taste in their mouth for pet groomers, and we have worked SO hard to try to get this industry to become more professional.  It only takes a few bad apples to break it down.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm not a groomer, I have no experience in the matter as Donatello has short hair and I bathe him and clip his nails myself.

My opinion though, either take your dog or the photos of your dog's injuries (even though they may have turned out blurry or what not.), take them into the grooming department and demand the manager or person in charge take a look. Tell them that you want to know how something like this could happen. A nick here or there, even a few nicks out of place; But tell them that there is no way the groomer did not see the damage he was doing! And request that the vet bills be paid, if they're not willing to do that request that they refund the cost of your dog's grooming.

That was just pure negligence there, no if's and's or but's about that! And to not tell you about the cuts and burns when you arrived? They were playing on the fact you'd probably be negligent yourself and not care about the dog! 

What a shame, I hope she heals up soon. : ( **HUGS and KISSES**


----------



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks again...not really sure if I should continue this rant or not...but I did want to post that I finally got a call back from the owner. She showed empathy, but did not comment on why it took so long to get back with me. I faxed her my medical bill and she said she would look into it, but she made no promises to me about taking care of my bill. It will be um...interesting.. to see if I hear back from her on her own. 

FYI- The reason I did not just go to the place in person was that it is a 30-45 min drive and I did not want to waste my time or gas to drive there and just be told that the owner was not it. ( It seems that only the owner can address this issue.)

Edit: The person i spoke to turned out NOT to be the owner but the HR person.


----------



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

For those of you following this thread, I did receive a reply from the *HR *person .

The reply I received from the HR person was that she spoke with the groomer and owner and that they did not feel that it was appropriate to refund my grooming cost or my vet and compared what happened to my dog as minor razor burn much like shaving your legs.

I don't think I could feel more insulted. I am still upset over the pain my dog went through and they trivialized it, played it off as only occurring on one area ( even tho none of them saw my dog.) and had the nerve of offering me a 10% discount coupon off my next visit. 

What are these people thinking? My photos are not great, but I am sending them to her anyway. I just wonder if after seeing the photos she will still say that it was just like what happens when you shave your legs. UGG.. 

Honestly I doubt that she will even reply again. It is really their loss. I know how much money I would have spent therein other areas of their business.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry it turned out this way. I think they should have refunded the grooming cost at the very least.

Very, very disappointing.


----------



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

I want to be fair and update you that I received a reply from the owner today. 

Although I still feel that they should pay my full Vet bill, she has agreed to reimburse me 1/2 of my grooming cost and 1/2 of my vet bill. I have accepted this offer, and more than likely will continue to use their other, non-grooming services. 

I reinforced to her I hold no ill will against the groomer and I know that mistakes can happen...but I just did not feel that I should have to pay for what happened. I also wanted them to be informed on the details of what happened in the hopes that it might help prevent such a thing from occurring in the future to other dogs. 

I am glad to finally put this thread to rest and I again thank everyone for their feedback!


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Kawgirl said:


> I want to be fair and update you that I received a reply from the owner today.
> 
> Although I still feel that they should pay my full Vet bill, she has agreed to reimburse me 1/2 of my grooming cost and 1/2 of my vet bill. I have accepted this offer, and more than likely will continue to use their other, non-grooming services.
> 
> ...


To be honest, this is just unacceptable. As a groomer i can tell you clipper burn does on occasion happen. I am of course very careful to continually check my blades while I groom, disinfect and maintain my blades after every use, and am knowledgable about areas which are just plain more sensitive. I can also tell you I have clipper burned a grand total of two dogs in about 20 yrs. now. Both of these times I felt absolutely awful. I comped their groom of course, I can't even imagine charging someone when their dog was injured. The ENTIRE vet bill was also paid by myself. 
I don't understand why you'd need to go back to this establishment (what these other services they offer are) but it'd take an act of congress to get me to support this establishment again given their lack of professionalism and respect for you as a paying client and your dog.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well, they should feel ashamed that they lost you as a client. Like someone else said, that was very unacceptable; _However_, I am glad that they owned-up and took some sort of responsibility for their negligence. 

I'm glad you got closure!


----------

